# Father and son fun practice.



## Happy-Papi (Jun 1, 2013)

These are for happy-dadis here in MT  
Some of me and my son's old practice videos when he was younger. My son was studying different arts and I was just slowly introducing to him CQC-FMA. We train semi full-con and we do get hurt or small cuts from time to time... but I do get hurt the most, lol. My son stretched my knee, stretch my ankle, broke my thumb, received lots of hits to the groin, got choked and slammed on concrete countless times but these are the more tame videos we have  Hope you dads enjoy because we really had lots of fun  

We just left the iPhone roll and forgot it completely while we were having fun so my apologies for the crappy videos and for my unskillful video editing. 











Our kitchen knife fun practice. Taken when we got bored and have nothing else to do... The knives were rounded and dulled a bit 





Practicing hugs and kisses, lol!





At home practicing some twist N turns 





Oldie





Another oldie





Happy family





Sabaki Games 2012


----------



## Brian King (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice clips, Looks like you and your son have a great relationship. Cool that you can share so much with with him and have so much fun while doing the sharing.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Brian King!

Yes we really do have a good father and son relationship but our secret weapon is my wife. She shares the fun too and often interrupts our training. She jumps on us while we are choking each other and blows in our ears and sometimes joins in the newaza. Sometimes she clowns around doing her original funky/weird kata while we are both seriously practicing ours. Shows up with a frying pan and a broom and messes up our stick or knife training. She also loves giving sucker punches and kicks when least expected and to places very least expected like a nut kick or on the face (ex: during dinner, while we are doing our chores, etc.) that are impossible to dodge or block and blames us on being incompetent and laughs her heart out. Loves challenging us to a spar but gets angry when she can't hit us and the golden rule is that we can never hit back and that she must always win, Call that a fair fight, HAHAHA! She said that we are both her private punching bags, lol! 

A family that choke each other stays together, HAHAHA!

PS: I love your SYSTEMA site!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey, you know the old saying "a family that kicks together, sticks together".


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 2, 2013)

I've heard of that saying but I'd rather keep that away from my wife or I will be in big trouble 
I think I'd rather get choked by my wife than get a kick on the nut, HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 3, 2013)

Great stuff!  It is always very enjoyable to train with your children!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 7, 2013)

It's great to see families working out together! 
I hope my daughter will pick up the family art! 

Keep it up! 

Chris


----------

